# GOTM February 2008 - Hexer's Custom Ran V



## noodles (Jan 30, 2008)

*February 2008 Guitar of the Month: Hexer's Ran V Custom*

Congrats to *Hexer* for winning February's GOTM, as voted on by you, the Sevenstring.org membership! 

Here are pics of his ultimate metal axe, custom ordered to his exact specifications:



























This guitar also sees actions onstage with his band, Retaliation:






*Quick Specs:*

Mahogany body
3-piece maple neck
Ebony fretboard
Original Floyd Rose 7
Recessed strat jack
Aluminum heptagram inlay
Dimarzio X2N and Air Norton pickups
24 Dunlop 6100 frets
Volume, pickup switch, kill switch, series/split neck switch, parallel push/pull neck

All GOTM winners get some new tunes! A signed copy of Division's _Trinity_ and Eric Clemenzi's _Basement Tapes_.






Congratulations to the Guitar of the Month winner for February!


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 1, 2008)

GRATS!!!!!!!! my vote~! yarrrrr


----------



## Krunch (Feb 1, 2008)

Gorgeous machine and great pictures too.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## Luvuvibanez (Feb 1, 2008)

That thing looks fucking evil as hell. I love it.


----------



## Scott (Feb 1, 2008)

Holy shit, those are some nice pictures. I love guitar pics from people who know how to snap a good shot


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey that looks like my Moser 

*ITRN basks in the reflected glory*

seriously metal axe, my vote


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 1, 2008)

woo it won! awesome


----------



## Hexer (Feb 1, 2008)

THANK YOU ALL VEEEEEEERRRRRRRY MUCH!!!!   

wow, I even get CDs? thats great!! woooohoooooo!!! 



noodles said:


> *Quick Specs:*
> 
> Mahogany body
> 3-piece maple neck
> ...


I'm afraid thats not 100% true though:
1. its a Schaller Floyd Rose
2. the inlay is Aluminium, not MOP


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 1, 2008)

holy dick, even the inlay is metal


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2008)

Hexer said:


> THANK YOU ALL VEEEEEEERRRRRRRY MUCH!!!!
> 
> wow, I even get CDs? thats great!! woooohoooooo!!!
> 
> ...





PM me your address please.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## noodles (Feb 1, 2008)

Hexer said:


> THANK YOU ALL VEEEEEEERRRRRRRY MUCH!!!!
> 
> wow, I even get CDs? thats great!! woooohoooooo!!!



It's a seriously awesome axe, dude.  




> I'm afraid thats not 100% true though:
> 1. its a Schaller Floyd Rose
> 2. the inlay is Aluminium, not MOP



1. All genuine Floyds are made by Scahller. The Schaller branded ones have the Schaller name on them, instead of Floyd Rose.

2. Fixed.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 1, 2008)

How come it says January guitar of the month in the bold yellow, but elsewhere it says February?


----------



## noodles (Feb 1, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> How come it says January guitar of the month in the bold yellow, but elsewhere it says February?



Because you're too much of a dick to correct it yourself, Mr Moderator Guy, preferring to point it out in front of everyone instead.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 1, 2008)

noodles said:


> Because you're too much of a dick to correct it yourself, Mr Moderator Guy, preferring to point it out in front of everyone instead.



 No, seriously. You saw how much input I had in this idea from mod forum. Uh... none?

I was seriously puzzled. I don't know how this shit works, man! I just punch in, punch out. 


Anyrate, great guitar, great idea, all is well.


----------



## Durero (Feb 1, 2008)

That's a beautiful guitar.

Love the body shape.


----------



## amonb (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 1, 2008)

I want to make the sexy time with your guitar.


----------



## Hexer (Feb 2, 2008)

noodles said:


> 1. All genuine Floyds are made by Scahller. The Schaller branded ones have the Schaller name on them, instead of Floyd Rose.



yay cool I get more info, too  


Chris: will be sent in a min, I really wanna listen to those CDs now hehe


JJ: you want to! I do! 


thank you all again! gotta say I really feel honoured since ss.org is still my favourite musicians-board and there are soooooo many people with soooooo great instruments around here!!!


----------



## -K4G- (Feb 2, 2008)

congrats man.. such a killer guitar!


----------



## ukfswmart (Feb 2, 2008)

Sweet! This is one seriously sick guitar

How much did this one set you back, man?


----------



## Hexer (Feb 2, 2008)

ukfswmart said:


> Sweet! This is one seriously sick guitar
> 
> How much did this one set you back, man?



was 1710 including hardcase and shipping


----------



## yevetz (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 3, 2008)

grats dude, awesome axe


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 5, 2008)

oh man another Ran custom, BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONER

congratulations man, that is a sick as fuck guitar. can't wait to get started on my Ran custom


----------



## Hexer (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks again guys! 

Sepultorture: get going with it! hehe they are really great guitars, what do you have planned for it?


----------



## loktide (Feb 6, 2008)

herzlichen glückstrumpf!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 6, 2008)

Congrats, Hexer!


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Feb 7, 2008)

thats a brutal 7 of war!


----------



## budda (Feb 20, 2008)

that is win


----------



## Hexer (Feb 21, 2008)

thank youuuu!!!!


----------



## LiesThatBind (Feb 27, 2008)

omg that is so grim. How much it set you back?

Lucky s.o.a.b


----------



## Hexer (Feb 28, 2008)

LiesThatBind said:


> omg that is so grim. How much it set you back?
> 
> Lucky s.o.a.b



lol yea I love it so I guess I am lucky hehe

set me back 1710 including hardcase and shipping (from poland to germany, all europe, so no customs)


----------



## philkilla (Feb 28, 2008)

Definitely got my vote as well.


----------



## LiesThatBind (Feb 28, 2008)

Hexer said:


> lol yea I love it so I guess I am lucky hehe
> 
> set me back 1710 including hardcase and shipping (from poland to germany, all europe, so no customs)



Nice, thats pretty cheap for a custom guitar.


----------



## Hexer (Feb 28, 2008)

yep thats right, RAN is one of the lower priced custom shops though their prices used to be even lower when they were less well known

thanks for all the compliments guys!


----------



## crayzee (Mar 7, 2008)

Geile Axt...!
How's it wired? 2 Miniswitches for coilsplitting?

Niels


----------



## Hexer (Mar 13, 2008)

crayzee said:


> Geile Axt...!
> How's it wired? 2 Miniswitches for coilsplitting?
> 
> Niels



one for series/parallel on the neck-PU, splitting of neck-PU via push-pull volume-pot and one killswitch


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 22, 2008)

How well does the guitar balance? I wanna get a 7 string Annihilator type guitar from Ran and I'm wondering if the neck dives a lot...


----------



## Hexer (Mar 24, 2008)

well my guitar is different from RANs "Invader" shape, its bigger, too but it also has a larger headstock and slightly longer scale of course so dunno how well it compares in that.
can only tell you that mine is perfectly balanced. it has no neck-dive at all


----------



## Alien DNA (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh my fucking god... that is the most metal guitar ive ever seen...bar none.  Im so in love with it... truely...im speechless!!  
Congrats with the win...well deserved IMHO

Satan is going to get you not for your bad deeds.....but your guitar!!!


----------



## 7stringTorment (Mar 28, 2008)

you earn 7 stars in my book my friend!!! this axe is made by a reputable company with a twist on a modern axe frame. Bernie rico better watch his back !!!


----------



## Hexer (Mar 31, 2008)

thank you guys!!!


----------



## Hexer (Apr 7, 2008)

its right on top of the gallery at Ran Guitars - custom made - ships worldwide now


----------



## Chaeot (Apr 8, 2008)

what a gorgeous guitar.
im green with envy =(
it looks computer generated in the pics! ur a lucky soab =p


----------



## Hexer (Apr 8, 2008)

muhahahaaaaa

thanks a lot! dunno if the pics are a little photoshopped or not, but it DOES look great in reality!

actually I think it looks better in real than on the pics in the gallery... I thought the ones they sent me looked better (than the ones in the gallery)


----------



## thesimo (Apr 9, 2008)

they are heavily photoshopped, but a lot of it is just applying a dark background and tweaking the contrast etc. (i know because i ordered a ran custom last month and got to see some photos without the photoshopping)


----------



## aethyria (May 26, 2008)

Man that is a great looking guitar and it looks like it has a Crowley symbol for the inlay.

93


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Jun 8, 2008)

I always love the guitars that Ran makes, this is no exception


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 10, 2008)

I want that, its soooo pretty.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jan 31, 2009)

i just joined and saw that. Really nice guitar


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jan 31, 2009)

i saw this guitar is awesome


----------



## Cancer (Jan 31, 2009)

Are the custom pickups not part of the GOTM prize anymore?


----------



## theshred201 (Feb 1, 2009)

^They weren't back during the time of this guitar i don't think, seeing as this one is from February 2008, so this is almost a year old. There are still custom pickups now though.


----------



## Panterica (Feb 2, 2009)

I LOVE THAT GUITAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!
price? lol


----------



## Harry (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats on the win man!
Excellent guitar


----------



## Cancer (Feb 2, 2009)

theshred201 said:


> ^They weren't back during the time of this guitar i don't think, seeing as this one is from February 2008, so this is almost a year old. There are still custom pickups now though.




Duh, I just looked at the dates, I am a moron.....


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Feb 6, 2009)

Panterica said:


> I LOVE THAT GUITAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> price? lol


 ask at ran guitars Ran Guitars - custom made - ships worldwide
he always answer.. the last time i try a V custom was 1950 Euros


----------



## ThrashensteiN (Feb 10, 2009)

i just came, do want your v


----------



## Angrychair (Jul 15, 2009)

sickest V i've ever saw


----------



## TheSpar7an (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah........ i wet myself. GREAT machine bro! I know you are proud to own that piece of beauty.


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn... what a sexy axe!!!


----------

